# When does a doe’s udder begin to form?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello fellow goat lovers!
I have a very odd question that is probably silly, but I'm very curious about the answer. 
I have two does kidding this Spring. One (Lucy) is a Nubian/Pygmy cross, and the other (Squeaks) is a purebred Nigerian Dwarf.

I don't know a lot about the Nubian or Pygmy breed and I was wondering if anybody knew why Lucy's udder stays year round. While she is currently dry, she is due on March 8th and her udder is fully visible.







(Sorry if the image is hard to see. I can take more if needed.) On the other hand, Squeaks is due February 15th, and her udder is barely visible.













Is this normal? Do standard-sized breeds typically keep their udders year round, or is Lucy just different? By the way, Squeaks will be a second time Mama, while Lucy will be a fifth time Mom. However, Lucy keeps her udder every year.
Thanks in advance! :squish:


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Not silly at all! Some does keep an udder, some disappear completely, and some are kind of in the middle.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It could be that the one doe has kidded many times her udder tissue is just “there” from being stretched. . Kinda like ladies breast tissue... it does not always go back to what it was before. Normal stuffs.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah, it's not silly at all!

A lot of older does usually have their udder visible all the time. Not huge full udders but a saggy/shrunken udder.

Younger does usually have nothing visible(other than maybe a small bit of mammary tissue) until they start filling. 

My FF usually starts to fill 8 weeks prior to kidding, and my does that have freshened before start to fill about 6 weeks before, but I have had a few that didn't fully fill until after kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@SandyNubians @Ranger1 @Sfgwife @toth boer goats 
Thanks for all the good information! My doe Squeaks is about 4 weeks away from her due date, and her udder has not really started to form yet. Four weeks is still plenty of time for it to fill up, right?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> @SandyNubians @Ranger1 @Sfgwife @toth boer goats
> Thanks for all the good information! My doe Squeaks is about 4 weeks away from her due date, and her udder has not really started to form yet. Four weeks is still plenty of time for it to fill up, right?


She does. I always keep the dry colostrum REPLACER in the freezer just in case i need it. Some does fill as they are in labor. So e it takes a day or two for it to come in. I bet your lady will be fine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, 4 weeks is plenty of time. 

Some does are different and we worry about milk coming in. 
So being prepared in case is wise.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@toth boer goats @Sfgwife 
Thank you! I do have dried colostrum however I do not think it is in the freezer, and it is old. Is it still safe to use? This morning we noticed that the udder was slightly bigger. When do you think is a good time to do a kidding clip? It is a little cold here however we do have heat lamps. (The safe kind with a protective cover around the heated bulb) 
When I do the kidding clip, I'll definitely be able to get a better look at her udder development.
Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is filling, you should have colostrum on it's way.

Colostrum is good for 1 year in the freezer.

Kidding clipping and preparing.
I honestly do not do it. 
But some do. 
It is up to you, but if you do, it can be done a week prior to kidding date.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If she is filling, you should have colostrum on it's way.
> 
> Colostrum is good for 1 year in the freezer.
> 
> ...


Thank you! She is pretty fluffy so I will probably do her kidding clip. I will do it a week or so before her due date. If colostrum is only good for one year in the freezer, then mine is way overdue! (About 5 years old. Never used.) If worst comes to worst, I know other Nigerian Dwarf goat owners whom we could buy milk from if we are not able to get more colostrum. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you! She is pretty fluffy so I will probably do her kidding clip. I will do it a week or so before her due date. If colostrum is only good for one year in the freezer, then mine is way overdue! (About 5 years old. Never used.) If worst comes to worst, I know other Nigerian Dwarf goat owners whom we could buy milk from if we are not able to get more colostrum.
> Thank you!


Milk and colostrum are very different. . Colostrum is super important in the first 24 hours. If you absolutely have to bottle feed yes goat milk is best but can be expensive expensive. Whole red top cow milk from the grocery works better for most people than the powdered milk replacer. And i just keep my podered livestock stuff in the freezer because it keeps a bit longer in there a d i do not have to fret over mice or other dumb things gettin to it while it is in my freezer. 

Sounds like your little lady is gonna be fine though with an udder started now. . And you may notice if you feel her udder that she has more there since you said she is fluffy right now with wintry woolies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

